# Lightforce blitz + 400w halogen query



## japudjuha (Jan 31, 2013)

Hi all. 
A question for those who have built this project.

I have all the parts and it goes together easily. 
However the focus, the unscrewing of the reflector
to achieve a tight spot. Leaves the reflector only
loosely attached with very few threads. 

What do I need to do to secure this firmly?
For those who have completed one of these,
what is the trick to keep it firmly attached?

thanks


----------



## BVH (Jan 31, 2013)

You might try shaving just a bit of the front black plastic "snout" and moving the lamp holder back into the body. IIRC, there might also be a possibility of reducing the OD of the back portion of the larger front O.D. of the lamp holder so it can slide in further. May not be much to work with there but every 1/6" counts.


----------



## japudjuha (Feb 1, 2013)

Thanks BVH Ill give that a shot.


----------



## japudjuha (Mar 27, 2013)

Well I have it completed and running.

Holy @#$% this thing throws. It lights up 1KM away with ease.
The heat coming from the light is intense (nice on a cold night). I have only used it in bursts so far.
Just a minute or two then cooldown.

I have the batteries in an over the shoulder bag for ease of carry.
Pics to follow.

Anyone has any idea's on estimated lumen output on this setup?


----------



## get-lit (Mar 27, 2013)

Assuming 24 lumen per watt for low voltage halogen, I'm guessing around 9600 at the lamp.


----------



## mesa232323 (Apr 13, 2013)

Do you have any beamshots? I'm assuming this is a bi-pin type bulb that was originally in this light. Do you know if it is a g4 or 6.35?


----------



## japudjuha (Apr 13, 2013)

No no beamshots as yet. I will have to set some up with the LarryK14 I am almost done with.

As to the g4 or 6.5, I am unsure as to what that refers to:shakehead


----------



## mesa232323 (Apr 14, 2013)

You don't play any games! You jump right into the big boys lol. 

I've been eyeballing that search lamp for a while and didn't even look to see if anybody has modded the blitz 240. After doing a search, that mod been done time and time again. 

G4 and 6.35 refer to the pin spacing in the bulbs. Wa1185 is a G4 and 6.35 is what you have. 

I wonder how the stock light compares to a solarforce L1200. I might have to open the checkbook to find out myself.


----------



## Roursch (Apr 14, 2013)

are you using a bulb like this  16k lumens 36v. Thats what I got in my shed. But id like to see some beamshots to see how far this throws before I buy a battery & the blitz.

Please post, plus a pic of the light close up. cheers


----------



## japudjuha (Apr 14, 2013)

Sure will take some pics asap.

I think the lamp is the same. its this one on ebay
OSRAM Halogen Display Optic HLX Lamp EVD 64663 400W 36V Bipin XENOPHOT 54259 NEW

Item number: 200702342032
Basically you unscrew the reflector pull out the 100w and plug in the 400w. Its about 3-4 times the size, bit the pins match.

I have mine hooked up to 3x 12v 5Ah SLA batteries in series in a shoulder bag.

With out pics its hard, but I have a Fenix TK70 2200 lumens, and a Polarion PH40 4200 lumens, and this setup
would probly be easy 8-10 times the Polarion. Just by my eball.

If you love crazy light, this setup is very easy to achieve a crazy output level.


As a direct comparison to a Solar force 1200, the Blitz 240 would out throw it.
The good quality 9inch reflector is the reason this works so well.
Even if you drop in an HID mod as some have done very successfully. It is a major throw-monster.


----------



## Roursch (Apr 14, 2013)

japudjuha said:


> Sure will take some pics asap.
> 
> I think the lamp is the same. its this one on ebay
> OSRAM Halogen Display Optic HLX Lamp EVD 64663 400W 36V Bipin XENOPHOT 54259 NEW
> ...



Cool, that is what I lover about this mod, drop & play & low current too. Easy battery setup for fun. I read you can overdrive this bulb to near 39v & it goes over 20,000lumens. Still no issue imo as its probably a show & tell light.


----------



## japudjuha (Apr 16, 2013)

To answer the question of bulb size, this is this is the stock bulb as came with the Lightforce Blitz 240
next to the box of the 400W monster. The image on the box is the same size as the bulb itself.
(My blitz is designed to not come apart easily - thus no pic of the bulb)









This is a shot of the Fenix TK70(lower right), the Polarion PH40(lower left) and the Blitz 400W.
It is against a roller door that is about 18% grey(for those who know what that is).







And a shot of the TK70(lower right), PH40(lower Left) and my (almost finished) LarryK








Now the Fenix TK70 is about 2200 Lumens(bottom right), the Polarion PH40 4000+ lumens(bottom left).

The respective Blitz 400w driven close to 40v would be about 20,000 lumens.

And the Larry K, to my suprise was actually brighter than the Blitz. I can only guess at the output(running at 30v with a JimmyM regulator)
Any one with an educated guess please chime in



These are only basic reflection comparo's. I will make a point of doing some distance camparo shots soon.

Also my estimates of the Blitz 400W and the Larry K are just that - estimates. I have no way of measuring them objectively.

Suffice to say if you want true nuclear level lights that are relatively cheap - Try one!!!

Thanks to all pioneers that came up with these insane combo's for the rest of us to build for peanuts:thanks:
I have always loved torches (aussie term) and when I came accross CPF and these home project lights I nearly soiled myself:goodjob:
My motto is bigger is better, ridiculous is even better.

I pose the question; are there any other relatively simple crazy power light concepts around that would suit a self confessed mad-inventor:rock:


----------



## japudjuha (Apr 16, 2013)

Oh, and this is the whole Blitz setup.
3x SLA's in a shoulder strap and said particle cannon.


----------



## get-lit (Apr 16, 2013)

japudjuha said:


>



The coils forming the width of the source being longer than the height is beneficial to throw because throw is more affected by source height than width, at least with a shallow reflector like the Blitz.


----------



## Norm (Apr 16, 2013)

japudjuha see Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## japudjuha (Apr 18, 2013)

A question I think I already know the answer to.

Is there an easy way of measuring the light output of these projects, or torches in general?
Even if it is a ball park figure.
Something to use as a guide that is a good deal more accurate than guessing at it.


----------



## Roursch (Apr 23, 2013)

japudjuha said:


> A question I think I already know the answer to.
> 
> Is there an easy way of measuring the light output of these projects, or torches in general?
> Even if it is a ball park figure.
> Something to use as a guide that is a good deal more accurate than guessing at it.



not really from my understanding. apparently the sealed beam lamps like the LK14 have a much higher amount of lumens going out the front from the lamp design then just the same wattage in a generic reflector. for example look up PK1000, that lamp stock is meant to be 20K lumens easy & I beat that will blow the 40v 400watt in lumens easy.

as you said "And the Larry K, to my suprise was actually brighter than the Blitz"
that would seem to make sense , plus the LK14 is pretty throwy to.


----------



## japudjuha (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks Roursch,
I didn't think it would be straightforward.


----------



## darkduude (Aug 5, 2013)

I have a pair of Lightforce Blitz's on my truck. Next time I go out in the glades I will get some beam shots. I have several lens covers to diffuse the original beam.


----------

